# Just for MuddyTB......you really shouldn't encourage me :)



## {97702} (26 February 2018)

Flick and Millie cuddled up together 







Islay, always the most beautiful girl in the world, back in 2011 - miss her so much 







Mille looking like butter wouldn't melt..... ha, I wish 







The gang on a walk







Ok that is all for now I promise


----------



## Clodagh (27 February 2018)

LOve the last pic. (Well all but especially the last).
Back in the day I never did think you could beat the sight of a long dog coursing a hare, amazing to watch, such power. Wow.


----------



## CMcC (27 February 2018)

Keep posting, love the pics of your gang. But might tempt me to think I could squeeze in another lurcher to add to my two + a Kerry Blue Terrier.


----------



## Amymay (27 February 2018)

They're such a wonderful group xx


----------



## MuddyTB (27 February 2018)

Thank you 
Can NEVER have too many greyhound pics. Millie looks very happy there.

All your gang are lovely, definitely have a soft spot for Hoover.


----------



## {97702} (27 February 2018)

Thank you all &#128522; I have a soft spot for Hoover too I must admit - he is my new source of constant worry when I think about him getting older &#128580;&#128516;


----------

